
Future US carriers are 'going to use steam' - howard941
https://www.businessinsider.com/trump-future-aircraft-carriers-are-going-to-use-steam-2019-5
======
Someone
_”a staunch proponent of traditional steam catapults that are less complex
than the alternatives”_

Are they really less complex, or is the technology just more mature?

Also, [https://thehill.com/policy/defense/333681-why-the-navy-is-
sw...](https://thehill.com/policy/defense/333681-why-the-navy-is-switching-
from-goddamned-steam-catapults) gives arguments in favor: you can launch more
planes per time unit, smoother, with a device that takes less space.

~~~
howard941
Because of the long list of arguments in favor, some listed at the article
you've cited, the disdain likely results more from unrelated matters including
"alternative facts" than with tactical or technical considerations.

